# Usual Holiday Fare



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

spent the last two days making Texas chilli for 20 and cooking pork shoulder and boston butt. Workin' on the secret sauce today. Long day yesterday maintaining temp with the pork as it was misty rain and sub 40 temps. But eatin' it inside the next 4-5 days shouldn't be too bad


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Sounds like my kinda chewins. Not much difference twixt a farmer and a cook. Takes a lotta work to feed a herd.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

flathead, when dat secret sauce is done, I don't reckon thar will be as much a one pint of vinegar left in Noth Cackalacky. I nose how yall is down thar.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I been working on the secret sauce all afternoon but it has nothing to do with vinegar or BBQ sauce. lol

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

finger_mullet said:


> i been working on the secret sauce all afternoon but it has nothing to do with vinegar or bbq sauce. Lol
> 
> darin


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Doug, once agin yer age is distractin' yer mind. I'll be glad when it's time fer you to chase the hatchery trucks agin.  You have me confused with those far eastern Tar Holes with their vinegar and pepper sauce.

Ain't no vinegar gets anywhere near my barbeque sauce. Vinegar is for collards and turnip greens with slow cooked pinto beans and cornbread.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Rule of thumb Frank. Iffen in Noth C., use vinegar and plenty of it. Otherwise, you gets rode outta town on a rail. I gots yo recipe whether you recollects givin to me or not, but I doubts you was totally sobers and mought has jest left out da vinegar. And fo yo information, it ain't called "chasin da hatchery truck". Weeins calls it observin da guvmint at work. You nose, kinda laks a watchdog survice at no cost to da public.


----------

